# Fusion: "Einheit" durchs Hinterzimmer??



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2012)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin November



> *Fusion: "Einheit" durchs Hinterzimmer??​*
> *Mehrheiten unsicher*
> Nach Meinung informierter Kreise in den Verbänden und Gremien ist momentan komplett offen, ob der Übertritt des DAV in den VDSF/DAFV wie von der Initiative gewünscht noch am 16./17.11. diesen Jahres durchgedrückt werden kann, da wohl in beiden Bundesverbänden das Abstimmungsverhalten der jeweiligen Mitglieder nicht mehr im Voraus nachvollziehbar ist.
> 
> ...


----------

